# Jim Carrey's The Mask Costume



## KrysinskiMan

Hey everyone,

For this Halloween I want to go as Jim Carrey's the Mask. I've already bought the zoot suit. The problem now is the mask itself.

The problems:
1.) I don't know anything about latex appliances. I figure I'll need an eyebrow ridge, cheeks and chin. Is there anything I'm missing? I'd then need to use green grease paint. The problem is I need a lighter green. Do they sell lighter greens or would you have to make some sort of mix? I want this to look good.
 
2.) The teeth. I could go out and buy some oversized teeth from some online shop or make my own. I could do some sort of dental appliance or maybe even use Sculpey clay but I don't know how to go about doing that either.

If you could help me out with how I could go about making the mask and teeth I'd really be appreciated. I'm a US Marine stationed in Okinawa, Japan and there are no costume shops around. Everything I need I'd have to order online. With only 90-some days to go I can't be making mistakes. Thanks again.

-Mike


----------



## scraggles

Don't forget the bald cap. You've got it easy since you can cover your ears. Last year my girlfriend was putting my bald cap on and she split the bald cap pretty bad when she was cutting for the ears. we still managed though.


----------



## DorkQuixote

Jim Carey's make up took a few hours to do by some very talented and professional people... My suggestion to you would be to start working now on getting colors and various appliances... Take your time to find out what works to help:
1. Define the contours of your face
2. Ways to get appliances to work
3. What works for you... As far as colors and things that work with your costumes.

Also as far as the teeth you should look into some caps or "dentures" that fit over your existing teeth,however, they tend to be a little expensive. I found this link and I hope it helps: Cartoon Teeth Halloween Costumes

Let me know how this works out for you.

-Dork Quixote


----------



## Spats

Do NOT forget to wear spats on your shoes.

White spats.

I am Spats.

I have spoken.


----------



## Smiling Eileen

I`m going as Jim Carrey "The Mask" this Halloween and had a lot of trouble finding a mask but luckily I mentioned it when buying the fabric for the suit and was told where to get a great one. I will post info and links straight after this message as its my first and I`m not allowed until i have a msg count of 1.


----------



## Smiling Eileen

Ok This is where I got my Jim Carrey "The Mask" Mask  The Magic Box, Newcastle Upon Tyne. Telephone 0191 2325335
Fancy dress costumes, Halloween costumes and more from FunatyourFingertips.co.uk

The mask isn`t on their website but I was told to ring them, they were out of stock but contacted their mask maker and I collected it two days later, they also send orders out by post.
The mask itself is excellent, no need for any other bits and bobs all the ridging and teeth are on it. and it covers the whole head and face perfectly. I love it and will post photo on saturday when i`m all done up. I`ll definitely be buying from them again, they have 3 shops altogether in Newcastle. The ones on Northumberland Street and at Metro Centre are the best for Costumes, The percy Street one is the best for all other accessories although they do stock Costumes too. Hope this helps. Happy Halloween


----------

